# Columbus City Assault Weapon Ban



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anybody been following this? I don't have the wording of the ban, exactly, but I do know it said it would ban some of the following features on new sales, transfers, possession (pretty much anything not grandfathered in and registered in within 90 days of passing the ban):

-thumbhole stocks
-detachable magazines
-muzzle breaks
-pistol grips

This would include a whole lot of hunting firearms and make them illegal to purchase and possess in the city of COlumbus. This includes the transport of through the city limits, gentlemen and ladies. The ban would cover:

- High capacity pistols and semi-automatic rifles
- ruger 10/22's and other rifles with detachable mags
- thumbhole shotguns (aka: remington 870)
- shotguns with muzzlebreaks to reduce recoil
- rifles with muzzle breaks to reduce recoil

They are banning cosmetic and functional features for both assault weapons and hunting firearms.

If you ask me it is an un-informed stab at trying to "make the world a better place." If it succeeds, which it has at least a 50% chance of, it will only piss off the law-abiding citizens.

This will NOT keep th thugs from doing what they do and getting their hands on weapons.

Talk about an invasion of my 2nd Amendment rights! :S


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

They think it will stop the gang members from getting these guns. But you can go to Vances's and pick all those guns right up, since they are tech. in Col. but outside it's border.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I know. It makes me see red. I guess since I live in Hilliard it's O.K., but if I drive through Columbus, then I am "illegal" with my ruger 10/22. Come on people! 

I would really support an effort to curb the gang violence instead. Get rid of the thugs, not the guns! Use the guns to get rid of the thugs - ha!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree entirely with you guys. This has never bee proven to work. It only effects the law abiding citizens. If people would just learn the facts. I can't wait to see the 5 year numbers on crime rates now that the concealled carry laws are in existance. I would bet they are similar to florida. Another reason to always renew your NRA membership.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> Get rid of the thugs, not the guns! Use the guns to get rid of the thugs - ha!


Hey Crankus, I like that slogan!  
I'm in Hilliard to but I guess everytime I get on 270 when I'm heading down to the farm to hunt... I'm illegal if I have my turkey choke tube in my shotgun because it has a muzzle break... That's pretty dumb....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, pretty crazy. I was thinking maybe they are doing it so they can use it to charge someone with one in a crime, but they plea bargin everything away anyway......
Most have previous convictions(felon) and can't legally even carry a knife much less a gun.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What is sad is they will not enforce the gun laws that they already have. It is nothing to see in the paper everyday a plea bargin and the City dropping the gun charges.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I work VERY closely with "our" legal system, gentlemen (and ladies). Let me tell you that is far from fair. In fact, I happen to think it's a big f-in joke. It just pays the bills - thats all.

I tried to get the exact wording of the proposed ban. All the suburbs of Columbus won't touch it becuase how could people passing through the city possibly know about the law? It would be unrealistic and almost impossible to enforce properly. IT's times like these I want to move away....very far away. I think I was born too late. 

This is just the beginning for us. I think it will get worse. Better go out and buy while you can. 

I do like that new Florida law. If you feel you, your family or personal property is in dange - you may use your firearm to protect yourself. However, you cannot shoot a person leaving the scene as they are attempting to "avoid" the situation. Yeah, sure.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Enforce the laws we already have, thats what we need to do.
Bronze, you hit the nail on the head, renew your NRA membership(s), join if your not already in. We need someone to fight for us not agasint us.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> IT's times like these I want to move away....very far away. I think I was born too late.


I think the exact same. Too bad I'm 22 and got who knows how many years of this B.S. and I'm sure worse ahead of me


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

What with the situation in Cols. of people getting shot daily according to the news,it would seem that Columbusites would want some form of weaponry???Maybe the libs will just talk to the bad guys and all will be alright and feel warm and fuzzy and the world will be a beautiful place????Dont bet your life on it!!!!Concealed carry may be the only saving grace we have??Anti's have and will try any method to get their way and make everyone accept it.Maybe there is something in Columbus water that makes "anti's and libs"not think with common sense??


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

This is lame. I think the only reason it's come about is because the old federal preban law has died. That was a stupid law and so is this one. 

So you guys are saying that you could get busted for this on 270? Would it be a felony? 

I can't believe this crap... I know my luck I would drive 270 to take the short way and get a felony for this simple bs. Great a tarnished record because of some crap a worthless 2 bit thug did, and he did it with a stolen gun too. I don't know any felon that commits a crime with a gun they purchased... This only affects the honest people.

GRRRRR Now I'm mad I wish I didn't read this...


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

About all of the money lost when the NRA pulled its' National Convention from Columbus, due to the "assualt Rifle laws" that were recently enacted- they need to be reminded of it the next time they cry for money to balance the budget...- just my .02 worth!!! 'Rude Dog


----------

